# Nicuargua Cichlid Tankmates



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, I've got 2 of these cichlids, bought as blue acaras for a SA theme tank, but maybe switch to CA. What other CA tankmates could you suggest. Tank is a 4ft/100gal. Other tankmates are 10 black skirt tetras and 2 BN plecs. Thanks in advance


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Nics are a great species. Not overly aggressive, but can definitely hold their own against other CA's. I would recommend you look at any of the Cryptoheros and Thorichthys species, as well as Herotilapia multispinosa (Rainbow cichlid) or Rocio octofasciata (Jack Dempsey).


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Herotilapia multispinosa (Rainbow cichlid)


IME and IMO, that is usually a poor choice to be stocked with other CA. 
Even your own words from your thread would suggest that: "The multispinosa were also beginning to get picked on pretty heavily"........and that is with in, about only a years time, in a 6 ft. tank.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

BC in SK said:


> CjCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Herotilapia multispinosa (Rainbow cichlid)
> ...


Yes, however they weren't being beat on by my Nics; my two Vieja were the culprits. They coexisted quite well with my Nics and spawned regularly.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> Nics are a great species. Not overly aggressive, but can definitely hold their own against other CA's. I would recommend you look at any of the Cryptoheros and Thorichthys species, as well as Herotilapia multispinosa (Rainbow cichlid) or Rocio octofasciata (Jack Dempsey).


I think all are great suggestions for tankmates except the Jack Dempsey, the ones I have come across stay true to the name and are brawlers.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give those suggestions a gander


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

So I live in an area that is absent of quality fish stores....best (really the only) is Petsmart. I've ordered online before, just didnt want to go through and deal with shipping costs for maybe 2 fish (about at my stocking limits).

So I went with what Petsmart had, picked up one JD today and I will see how he/she settles in (so far so good). While I was there I noticed they also have convicts. Any thoughts on adding maybe one to my mix:

100gal (4ft) w/ the 2 Nics, the one JD, 10 black skirt tetras, and one albino BN.

Thx in advance.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Are your two Nics a pair?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

If you lack fish stores you can always try getting some more people in your area to do a larger fish order and split the shipping, as well you could put in a larger order and sell off what you can't keep to make up the costs of shipping. Im sure with such a lack of selection in your area others will gladly pay for some quality fish.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

I dont think the Nics are a pair. One is definitely bigger than the other and the smaller one is a little darker in color but I am no good at sexing fish.

I could attempt to do a joint buy in or order a bunch and sell off extras, but I dont really want to deal with the added hassle.

I'm fine with what I've got right now, was just curious about adding a single convict to the mix would be possible.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

What are the dimensions of your tank, 48"xWxH? If you are able to post some pics, I'd most likely be able to sex the Nics for you..

Here's a pic of the pair I use to have. The male is on the left, female on the right.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Tank is 4' x 18" x 27"

I'll try to snap a few pics of the Nics, but they dont spend a whole lot of time near each other which is why I dont think they are a pair.

And after about a week, everything is fine with the JD and the other tankmates.

Any thoughts on maybe adding a single convict?


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Best pics of the pair I could get with my phone:



















Better ones from a while back of the bigger one:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hard to tell from those pics but I'd say you have a male and female. The male is the larger one with the speckling on the caudal, dorsal and anal fins.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Hard to tell from those pics but I'd say you have a male and female. The male is the larger one with the speckling on the caudal, dorsal and anal fins.


Thats what I was thinking too, but I dont think they are a pair. The big one (male?) stays in his spot on the left side of the tank under a large piece of DW, and the small one (female?) stays on the right side of the tank in its spot under some more DW. They appear to tolerate each other from time to time, but for the most part they hang in their own spots.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

They are still quite young. No doubt, when they begin to mature the male will begin to harass the female and they may pair up. From my experience however, Nics can be a bit picky when it comes to mates. I had to give my male Nic a choice of three different females in order to form a pair.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

I wont be too upset if they dont pair off...last thing I need is dealing with fry.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

As said first sign to sex Nics is the males will get redish fins with dark red spots.

Pick a JD with blue cheeks which should be female. Either sex Con is good too.

Nice tank!!

....Bill


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi FanOfSkynyrd,

I like the way your tank is decorated. Do you mind posting a pulled back image?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

mlancaster said:


> Hi FanOfSkynyrd,
> 
> I like the way your tank is decorated. Do you mind posting a pulled back image?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

3D background from a popular online retailer, PFS, mix of larger pieces slate/river rock, and several pieces of DW I've picked up over the years. The plants are fake, but look real enough from a distance or in pics.

Tank is an older (1996) Oceanic (back when they were the Cadillac of tanks!). Stand is the factory Oceanic stand, I added the trim pieces to cover the bottom trim of tank and to match the custom made canopy I made several years back. Lighting is simply (2) 75w CFL bulbs.

Filtration: (1) Eheim 2227 and (1) Eheim 2217. Also running (2) Marineland powerheads piped out the bottom of the background for increased water flow and to help in keeping poop off the substrate before it can be sucked into the background inlets for the filter intakes.

Here's a few shots:



















A couple of older shots from when I set it all up again Christmas time last year:


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

MonteSS said:


> As said first sign to sex Nics is the males will get redish fins with dark red spots.
> 
> Pick a JD with blue cheeks which should be female. Either sex Con is good too.
> 
> ...


Picked up a JD a couple of weeks ago. Not sure male or female. I'll try to get some good pics. Everyone seems to be getting along okay thus far. Since the Nics are a little bigger, I opted to get a JD that was roughly the same size, maybe a little smaller even. Didnt want too small and get picked on by the larger male Nic nor too big that it bossed everyone else around.

So far just little tit for tat type squabbles...nothing major. Everyone seems to have their own piece of the tank and is happy with things.

And funny enough, my son has named the JD Boss!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

One thing about Nics is they have a different body type than most cichlids so they usually get along.

....Bill


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm not seeing a spot on the dorsal fin for either fish. Isn't that the definitive 'test' for male/female?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nics dont get a spot on the dorsal. Both sexes will have a black spot on their sides with a black horizontal line. As they mature the males' horizontal line can fade. It can come back with mood changes, health, breeding, etc. When courting/breeding mine get vertical black bars in the back.

....Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Mature male still with horizontal stripe.


----------

